# حصريا ولاول مرة كل شىء عن رولمان البلى :75:



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

:75:http://www.nke.at/fileadmin/user_upload/material/brochures/Inch_sized_bearings.pdf
http://www.dynaroll.com/tech_info.htm
http://www.eminebea.com/*******/html/en/engineering/bearings/part_numbering_system.shtml


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

كل منا يقرىء رولمان البلى مثلا nu309ولكن احدنا يتوقف قليلا ليعرف ما معنى nu وما دلالة هذا الارقام 309
اليكم غدا بمشيئة الله تفصيل الرموز بالكامل ولاول مرة فى هذا الصرح العالمى واتمنى تواجدكم غداًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً


----------



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

اليكممممممممممممممممممممممم المزيددددددددددددددد


----------



## ss_16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اليلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وفي انتظار المزيد
ولكن الرابط الثاني والثالث يحتاجون إلى إصلاح


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووور على الموضوع


----------



## ss_16 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا الملتقى بصراحة بازل مجهود كبير فى المعلومات واتمنى دوام التقدم فى ايجاد المعلومات المفبدة وفقكم اللة


----------



## roshdyabaza (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## senuors (15 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
الملف الاول قيم جدا 
رجاء مراجعة الرابط الثاني والثالث
ولي سؤال لحضرتك
كل شركة مصنعه للرولمان بلي لها نظام توصيف خاص بيها يختلف عن الاخري. هل يوجد لديك بيان مدلول لهذه الرموز لشركة skf & IKA & FAG ؟

وشكرا ليك اخي


----------

